# Boucle Automator



## Genoll (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Je dois faire des captures écran de plus de 50 DVD, plutôt que de tout faire à la main j'ai pensé Automator.

Voici ce que j'ai testé mais cela ne fonctionne pas, la première boucle c'est du bonus, ce n'est pas une obligation. J'ai essayé avec une seule fois avance rapide, tout fonctionne jusqu'à la boule des captures, en fait une seule capture est faite.

Voici ce que je fais : 

Insertion du dvd
Ouverture de VLC
Lecture du film
     Boucle 3X
        Avance rapide

     Boucle 300X
        capture ecran

Pouvez vous m'aider pour faire fonctionner mon petit script ?
Merci


----------

